# Mon G5 a fait un bruit de mort!!!



## filbrodcast (18 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous!

Il y a quelques minutes j'étais dans la cuisine en train de laver la vaisselle et tout d'un
coup j'entend un gros bruit de ventillos qui tournent à fond...  tellement fort qu'on peut comparer cela au bruit d'une balayeuse!   
Je me dirige vers le bureau et c'est là que je remarque que c'est mon mac qui fait ce bruit enorme!!
l'écran était noir!  le seul moyen que j'avais pour arrêter ça, c'était de faire un shotdown en tenant le bouton power pendant quelques secondes...

J'ai un MAC PPC G5 dual 1.8...

je ne comprend pas pourquoi il a fait ça??  c'était la première fois que j'entendais mon G5 faire ce bruit là!
J'avais aucune application d'ouverte, à part peut-être "Safari".

Le seul lien que je peux faire, c'est que je suis passé à Tiger il y a de cela 3 semaines.
Est-ce OSX Tiger est programmé pour faire marcher les ventillos à fond une fois de temps en temps pour un genre de nettoyage???

avez-vous une idée??

ça m'inquiète!   

merci beaucoup!  

phil


----------



## babeuf (18 Avril 2007)

Non... Tiger n'est pas programmé pour imiter un A380 au décollage !

Les ventilos qui tournent à fond, c'est ce qu'on obtient avec un redémarrage touche alt enfoncée.
Ton mac a-t-il redémarré ?


----------



## filbrodcast (18 Avril 2007)

mon ecran était en suspention d'activité...  je ne sais pas trop si il était en train de redémarer...

lorsque c'est arrivé, il n'y avait personne qui utilisait mon mac...  il a fait ça par lui même..
je n'ai donc pas enfoncé alt

vraiment bizzare tout ça!


----------



## yakkuru (18 Avril 2007)

Ce bruit m'est deja arrivé plusieurs fois également ... je pensais que c'etait moi qui poussait mon petit iMac G5 dans ses retranchements ... je suis un peu déçu de pas l'avoir achevé moi même. 
Bref, j'ai hate de connaitre vos avis sur la question !


----------



## Galphanet (18 Avril 2007)

Je pense plut&#244;t que c'est une application qui tourne en rond (tu disais avoir Safari ouvert, peut &#234;tre une animation flash ou un truc du genre ?) De plus, Tiger n'a jamais, &#224; ma connaissance un utilitaire de nettoyage (ca serait pratique quand m&#234;me !)

yakkuru => Serai-ce un nabaztag ta photo ?


----------



## obi wan (18 Avril 2007)

j'ai un G5 bi-2,7... et ça lui arrive quand même de temps en temps de s'énerver du ventilateur, surtout :

- Quand j'applique un filtre bien gourmand genre flou de l'objectif dans photoshop sur un fond pour une 4x3 ... mais bon encore là je comprends.
- Globalement sous photoshop quand j'abuse vraiment trop sur le nombres de calques sur un gros document, les ventilos s'excitent une demie seconde au début de chaque opération lourde par la suite (genre déplacer 20 calques à la fois sur une image haute déf.)
- Sur les rendus 3d quand mes deux proc tournent à 100% ça ventile fort au tout début puis ça se calme.
- Sur les anims flash qui sont codées avec les pieds.
- Quand je veux énerver mes copains PCistes et que je leur démarre 12 divx en même temps ( :love: j'adore faire ça )

Bref, oui le G5 fait parfois tourner ses ventilos super-fort (le mien en tout cas) mais c'est toujours lié à une demande violente de performances.

Si ton G5 recommence à freezer comme ça sans raison, faudra ptetre commencer à se poser des questions


----------



## yakkuru (19 Avril 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> Je pense plutôt que c'est une application qui tourne en rond (tu disais avoir Safari ouvert, peut être une animation flash ou un truc du genre ?) De plus, Tiger n'a jamais, à ma connaissance un utilitaire de nettoyage (ca serait pratique quand même !)
> 
> yakkuru => Serai-ce un nabaztag ta photo ?


 
Oui c'est mon petit nabaztag ... il est libre depuis mais cette photo en prison était sympa. Il est a coté de mon iMac qui fait parfois un bruit excessif tout comme celui cité sur le post


----------



## billycoen (27 Avril 2007)

J'ai eu un problème de ce type l'année dernière. Les ventilos tournaient en permanence.. Et les processeurs arrivaient à des Températures hallucinantes. Pour moi ce sont les processeurs qui avaient un gros prob. (changement de carte mère). je te conseil de faire les quelques vérification d'usage:
-poussières à l'intérieur
-vérifie la temp de tes processeurs au repos. ( moi ça montait jusqu'à 80°C au repos )
Ca vient peut etre de là.
Ou alors un bug, c'est rare, mais ça arrive 

Je ne sais plus trop comment mon problème à commencer, mais à la fin, c'était insupportable, et j'ai du me séparer de mon G5 trois semaines.


----------



## Olive94 (27 Avril 2007)

Sur mon bicore 2gh j''entends jamais les ventilos meme quand je fais des lourds calculs.
Ah si, pendant l'&#233;t&#233; quand il fait tres chaud ca souffle un peu.


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Avril 2007)

> Mon G5 a fait un bruit de mort!!!


Il gargouille ?
Ça va vite lui passer avec la rigidité.


----------



## Gautier (26 Mai 2007)

Ca arrive à mon G5 (2 x 2 GHz) lorsqu'il se met en veille alors qu'un iPod est connecté. J'ai résolu le problème en ne laissant jamais l'iPod branché lorsque je n'utilise pas le Mac.


----------



## titof1975 (27 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai un IMAC G5 2GH / 512 MO de RAM. Je l'ai acheté, il y bientôt 2 ans. Je contaste depuis quelque mois que le ventillateur est quasiment toujours en train de trouner a fond même si aucune application n'est ouverte. Le bruit peu etre de plus en plus fort quand je travaille et que je le soulliciter bcp... a devenir abrutissant et tres désagrable. Ne faut il pas tous simplement changer le ventillo....et si le cas es ce facile à faire. Quelqu'un connait il aussi le cout d'un ventillo.
Merci d'avance pour vos conseils et vos reponses.


----------



## lolo46 (28 Mai 2007)

bonjour

je crois que connais le même problème avec quelques nuances !

L'écran de mon Mac G5 avec Tiger ne s'affiche pas au démarrage (il reste noir) et au bout de 2 mn les ventilos se mettent à tourner indéfiniment. Je suis obligé d'arrêter le mac avec le bouton en façade !http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/heu.gif

Et parfois le mac s'allume bien !? Il est lunatique pour le moins !!
Est-ce une panne genre logiciels ou hard, matériel ?

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré ce problème ?

Merci beaucoup pour un avis éclairéhttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/icons/icon7.gif


----------



## lolo46 (28 Mai 2007)

bonjour

je crois que connais le même problème avec quelques nuances !

L'écran de mon Mac G5 avec Tiger ne s'affiche pas au démarrage (il reste noir) et au bout de 2 mn les ventilos se mettent à tourner indéfiniment. Je suis obligé d'arrêter le mac avec le bouton en façade !http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/heu.gif

Et parfois le mac s'allume bien !? Il est lunatique pour le moins !!
Est-ce une panne genre logiciels ou hard, matériel ?

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré ce problème ?

Merci beaucoup pour un avis éclairé http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## mchillier (31 Mai 2007)

Avez-vous rajouter de la Ram depuis peu?

Le G5 n'a plus de régulation de ventilateurs quand on le branche en target ou qu'il plante méchamment. Kernel panic.
Dans d'autres situations, je n'ai rencontré aucun problème.


----------



## etbol (2 Juin 2007)

titof1975 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai un IMAC G5 2GH / 512 MO de RAM. Je l'ai acheté, il y bientôt 2 ans. Je contaste depuis quelque mois que le ventillateur est quasiment toujours en train de trouner a fond même si aucune application n'est ouverte. Le bruit peu etre de plus en plus fort quand je travaille et que je le soulliciter bcp... a devenir abrutissant et tres désagrable. Ne faut il pas tous simplement changer le ventillo....et si le cas es ce facile à faire. Quelqu'un connait il aussi le cout d'un ventillo.
> Merci d'avance pour vos conseils et vos reponses.



J'ai identiquement le même souci avec une machine du même âge.  J'ai déjà fait plusieurs tentatives et rien n'y fait.   Si quelqu'un a une solution, je lui en serais vraiment reconnaissant.


----------



## Jack Dell (9 Juin 2007)

lolo46 a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> je crois que connais le même problème avec quelques nuances !
> 
> ...



 J'ai un PM G5 2*1,8. Quand il m'a fait cela, -->SAV et changement d'un Processeur...heureusement j'avais l'applecare..
Mais cela ne semble pas identique au probleme posé au début. Cela m'arrive une ou deux fois/an au démarrage; il y a toujours un soucis dû à un peripherique materiel ou un log qui a du mal à se lancer au demarrage, a mon avis rien de grave si ce n'est pas fréquent...


----------

